

7 Good Dropbox Alternatives for Linux - pwg
http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/06/7-good-dropbox-alternatives-for-linux.html

======
iamdave
_But as a Linux user, what really are the alternatives to Dropbox for online
file storage?_

What?

My guess that there aren't any "alternative" because the problem Dropbox aimed
to solve wasn't a problem limited to what flavor of operating system their
target demographic chooses to use.

Do you want to sync or share files using an interface that you're already
pretty familiar with and (hopefully) are accustomed to (the file browser),
Dropbox.

I don't understand the question if it's being applied to one operating system,
when it's a function that is inherent to all OSes; the desire to share files-
given that Dropbox works Windows, Mac OS and Linux.

